# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  seeking japanese pen pals...

## Rounder22

Konnichi wa/Hi just seeking japanese pen pals.. ... will help you with your english in return... i live in NY ...

----------


## ST

look here: http://japan-guide.com

----------


## Rounder22

thanks alot... i put it in my favorite files... i will check it out tonite.. i saw that it has forums as well like on this site...

----------

